# Has anyone taken Imodium and Bentyl on the same day?



## Hatemybowels! (Apr 3, 2016)

The title says it all. I took a Bentyl before lunch because I had mushy stool this morning and was cramping off and on. Two hours after lunch I had explosive D. I looked on he Healthtap web site and someone asked about it and doctors said it wasn't a good idea. I'm not trying to question doctors but if I get D again I want to know if any of you have done this or talked to your doctor's about it and if they said it was safe or not? My doctor is out today and tomorrow so I can't call her. Please help someone!!


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I have done this, for me the key is to not take bentyl regularly. I take imodium on a regular schedule, but I only use bentyl for additional cramps that are really bad. Otherwise the bentyl makes the poops worse in the end if I use it regularly. Hope that helps. Shouldn't be anything wrong with it from a medical standpoint except they would say that you have a chance to get constipated. That's not an issue with me.


----------



## Hatemybowels! (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for answering! I was worried I could get toxic mega colon or something! Also do you mind me asking what you mean by the Bentyl makes the poops worse? 
Lately I've been having diarrhea more frequently and I'm getting worried. They say IBS can worsen over time and I'm hoping that's all it is. I've had C Diff three times in the past and ever since it seems like the IBS is worse, even though it's been three years since I was last treated for C Diff. I had breast cancer and was going thru chemo at the same time as C Diff, so my mind tends to go to the very worst when I have diarrhea. I used to not even take anything because I would only have it once or twice a day a few times a month. Now I sometimes have it a couple of times a week and sometimes it's watery and sometimes just mushy. It's not just once a day when I have it either. It's two and sometimes three times and that's when I'll take Imodium. Does anyone here have diarrhea several times a week or several a day also? Should I be worried? Thanks!


----------

